# Nasty taste



## hollywood (Aug 26, 2013)

I shouldn't have I know. But my skeeter pee stinks like chemicals. It's time to put it in the secondary and I tasted it. Blech!!!!! Think it's ruined or shall I carry on? It's still bubbling away and foaming. It's at about 1000.


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

well dont taste it until its done. You havnt even back sweetened yet I bet it does taste like crap.

Let it finish fermenting then stabilize (Follow the directions) and back sweeten. If it still taste bad then dont throw it out. I almost did on my first batch. There is things that can be done


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah let it finish, i haven't made SP but ive made DB it takes a little time for it to taste right once its finished at least with all of the batches ive done. wait till it clears then taste it again you will probably be surprised


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2013)

Tess is right on, it is going to taste nasty until it is done fermenting and backsweetened. Let it dry out, rack, stabilize, backsweeten, and I bet all will be fine.


----------

